# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  عناوين الصحف المريخية واخبار رياضية متنوعة الثلاثاء 16مارس 2021

## الحريف

*🌿 صباح  القلوب🌿
التي تنبض  محبة وجمالاً
ليست فقط الشمس من تشرق🌹
في هذا الكون بكل🌹 صباح.....🌹
فهناك وجوه تشرق....🌹 وكلمات تشرق.... وعيون تشرق..🌹
وأجمل أشراقة دوما🌹
هي وجود من نحب بكل الأيام...
#صباحكم مشرق بالمحبة والأمل❤️
#صباح المحبة والسعادة تملي حياتكم🌼
لكم مني في الصباح تحية و سلام ...🌹
لكم في نفسي معزة لا يوصفها كلام ...🦋
لكم كل الخير و السعادة و الإحترام ...😊
صباحكم جميل مثل قلوبكم ..
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615872876112.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*الصدي
المريخ يتسلح بالروح القتالية لاسقاط سيمبا ..واستقبال خرافي للتازي.
 الكاف يحبط سيمبا ويرفض الشكوي ويمنح دفعة معنوية للعجب وبخيت في لقاء اليوم.
سوداكال يفجر ازمة جديدة ويرفض استلام ايصلات العضوية.
التازي يزور الاستاد والنادي ويعد بمفاجات سارة للجماهير الحمراء.
   ابومزن
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615873194554.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*رئيس المريخ يجدد وعده بتحفيز اللاعبين دولارياً حال الفوز على سيمبا

جدد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال وعده للاعبين بتحفيزهم دولارياً حال تحقيق الفوز على نادي سيمبا في اللقاء الذي يجمع الفريقين يوم الثلاثاء بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وكان رئيس النادي لدي زيارته لمران الفريق الختامي بالخرطوم قد وعد نجوم المريخ بالتحفيز بالدولار وتقديم مفاجأة كبرى لهم وذلك حال تحقيقهم الفوز على سيمبا التنزاني.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*#الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة 

• ميسي يقود برشلونة لسحق هويسكا برباعية في الدوري الاسباني
• ليفربول يفوز بشق الأنفس على ولفرهامبتون في الدوري الانجليزي
• التعاون إلى نصف نهائي كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين على حساب القادسية
• الكاف يرفض طلب الزمالك بحضور الجماهير قي لقاء الفريق امام الترجي
• فيتا كلوب يعلن حضور 3 آلاف مشجع والأهلي يحتج رسميًا على قرار كاف
• الإصابة تحرم أوريل مانجالا نجم شتوتجارت من أول ظهور دولي
• ليمار وتوريرا يغيبان عن استعدادات أتلتيكو لمباراة تشيلسي
• أوباميكانو يغيب عن لايبزيج لمدة أسبوعين بسبب إصابة عضلية
• فاتي لاعب برشلونة يواصل عملية تعافيه من الإصابة ويقترب من العودة
• زيدان: حالة هازارد سيئة.. وغياب كاسيميرو لا يقلقنا
• زيدان عن أنباء عودة رونالدو لريال مدريد: "ربما تكون صحيحة"
• موسيماني: الصعوبات تزيدنا إصرارًا على هزيمة فيتا كلوب
• بنزيما: مرحبًا بهالاند.. ولا أعرف مستقبل رونالدو مع ريال مدريد
• جوارديولا: فريق السيتي الحالي أسوأ من السابق
• مدرب مونشنجلادباخ: مانشستر سيتي يقدم كرة شاملة
• بوكيتينو: برشلونة وراء تعثرنا في الدوري الفرنسي
• إنريكي: إذا كان بإمكان شخص سيلعب ست بطولات كأس عالم فهو راموس
• إيموبيلي: فوزي بالحذاء الذهبي نوع من الانتقام
• كابيللو: إنتر فاز بلقب الاسكوديتو رغم تبقي 11 جولة
• جاسبريني: لن نغير أسلوبنا.. وعودة بنزيما تضيف الكثير للريال
• تشافي: لابورتا أفضل رئيس لبرشلونة.. وميسي سيبقى
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*@  مباريات اليوم
دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا ï؟½ï؟½ المجموعات 


* سيمبا - تنزانيا (-- : --) المريخ - السودان
‏âڈ° 15:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 2 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة A

* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (-- : --) الأهلي - مصر
‏âڈ° 15:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 4 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة A

* الهلال - السودان (-- : --) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر
‏âڈ° 15:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 3 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة 
B
* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) مازيمبي - الكونغو
‏âڈ° 18:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 3 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة B

* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (-- : --) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا
‏âڈ° 18:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 2 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة C

* حوريا - غينيا (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب
‏âڈ° 18:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 4 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة C

* الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) الترجي - تونس
‏âڈ° 21:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 4 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة D

* مولودية - الجزائر (-- : --) تونغيث - السينغال
‏âڈ° 21:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 3 ï؟½ï؟½ مجموعة D

..................................................  .....

â‌– #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ دور ال 16

* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا
‏âڈ° 22:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 2 ï؟½ï؟½ الذهاب (2-0) 

* ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) أتلانتا - إيطاليا
‏âڈ° 22:00 ï؟½ï؟½ beIN 1 ï؟½ï؟½ الذهاب (1-0) 

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نــتــائــج أهم مباريــات الامس  :

â‌– #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 28

* وولفرهامبتون (0 : 1) ليفربول
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (71) مانشستر يونايتد (57) ليستر سيتي (56) تشيلسي (51) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإسباني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 27

* برشلونة (4 : 1) هويسكا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (63) برشلونة (59) ريال مدريد (57) إشبيلية (51) سوسييداد (45)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*عاجل / التازي ينال العضوية وينوي الترشح للرئاسة المريخية.

خبرك: محمد دليل
علم “خبرك” أن المستشار أحمد طه التازي قرّر نيل عضوية نادي المريخ كأولى الملفات التي ينوي إنجازها في زيارته للسودان.
وكان رجل الأعمال “التازي”، الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ، قد وصل للعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم اليوم الاثنين في زيارة عمل أعلن عنها قبل فترة تهدُف للوقوف على البنية التحتية للنادي واكتساب عضويته والاجتماع بقيادات ورموز المريخ.

وتوصّل “خبرك” من مصادر مُقرّبة نية “التازي” خوض غمار الانتخابات القادمة والترشّح لرئاسة نادي المريخ لكنه ينوي إعلان ذلك بشكل رسمي في الوقت المناسب.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لي كلارك: أتينا لتنزانيا لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية
بيبو: نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل

قال المدير الفني للمريخ  الإنجليزي لي كلارك في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بفندق "Serena Hotel" بمدينة دار السلام، لدي عشرة أيام مع الفريق شاهدت اللاعبين يؤدون بروح عالية وقوة، وقد اتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن نتيجة إيجابية
ومن جانبه قال نجم المريخ أحمد آدم بيبو أدينا مباراة جيدة في الخرطوم ولم نوفق في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وقد أتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الـمـريـخ والـهـلال ينشدان الفوز الأول بمجموعات الأبطال.


تتواصل مباريات أبطال إفريقيا عصر اليوم الثلاثاء لحساب المرحلة الرابعة من مباريات دور المجموعات ويدخل ممثلي السودان “المريخ” و”الهلال” بفرصة واحدة متمثلة في الفوز والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط وإعادة إحياء الأمل في التأهل للدوري ربع النهائي.

عند الثالثة من عصر اليوم يستضيف “الهلال السوداني” على ملعبه بأمدرمان نظيره “شباب بلوزداد الجزائري” بعد اسبوع واحد من مواجهتهما داخل أرض الأخير والتي حُسمت بالتعادل بهدفٍ لمثله، ويملك الأزرق في رصيده نقطتين بعد تعادله مع “مازيمبي” وخسارته أمام “صن داونز” المتصدر في أولى المباريات، ويطمح الفريق في وجود أنصاره إلى استعادة الآمال وتحقيق انتصاره الأول.
في المقابل يملك الجزائري ذات الدوافع بعد حلوله في المركز الأخير بنقطتين بعد تفوق “الهلال” بفارق الأهداف ويدخل بلوزداد بفرصة النصر فقط للعودة إلى بلاده بفرصة الترقي للدور القادم ويفقد الشباب خدمات نجمه “أمير سيعود” وذكر مدربه “داما” بأنه قد حضّر البديل المناسب، فيما يتخوف أنصار النادي من إرتفاع حرارة الطقس في السودان وتأثيرها السلبي على مردود اللاعبين.

وعلى ملعب “مكابا الدولي” بالعاصمة التنزانية “دار السلام” عند الرابعة عصراً يبحث “المريخ السوداني” عن نصره الأول في المجموعة وعن أولى النقاط من خارج الأرض، بعد تعثره خلال الجولات الثلاث السابقة بالخسارة لصالح “الأهلي المصري” و”فيتا كلوب الكونغولي” والتعادل مع “سيمبا التنزاني”.
الأحمر يواجه “سيمبا” هذه المرة بدوافع مختلفة وتحضيرات تبدوا أفضل من تحضيراته السابقة مع عودة بعض اللاعبين المؤثرين للمشاركة مجدداً مع الفريق على غرار الثلاثي “عجب، بخيت ، الرشيد” فضلاً عن دخول المحترفين شيئاً فشيئاً إلى أجواء المنافسة فيما يفقد بطل السودان خدمات قائده “أمير كمال” للأسباب إدارية، ويملك الفريق في رصيده نقطة واحدة في مؤخرة ترتيب المجموعة الأولى ولا يملك بديلاً للفوز هذا اليوم لإحياء آماله في الترقي.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن “المريخ” و”الهلال” يدخلان المرحلة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعات بجهاز فني جديد بعد تعاقد الأحمر مع الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” وتعاقد الأزرق مع البرتغالي “ريكاردو فورموسينيو” ويطمح المديران الفنيان لبداية المشوار بصورة مميزة تُحييّ فرصة ممثلي السودان في البطولة الأولى على مستوى القارة السمراء.
#سبورتاق.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*â­گعناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء ظ،ظ¦ مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،مâ­گ

#مجاهد الدوشâœچï¸ڈ

#الصدي

#المريخ يتسلح بالروح القتالية لاسقاط سيمبا... واستقبال خرافي للتازي.
#الكاف يحبط سيمبا برفض الشكوي ويمنح دفعة قوية للعجب وبخيت في لقاء اليوم.
#سوداكال يفجر ازمة جديدة ويرفض استلام ايصالات العضوية.
#استقبال تاريخي للرئيس الشرفي بالخرطوم.... التازي يزور الاستاد والنادي ويعد بمفاجآت سارة للجماهير الحمراء.
#انجليزي المريخ يراهن  على قدرة فريقه في إسقاط سيمبا.
#رمضان عجب يحصل على دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل مواجهة سيمبا.
#مدرب فيتا : الأهلي استخدم سلاح البرد في الذهاب وسنرد بشمس حارقة اليوم.
#التازى يعبر عن سعادته بالاستقبال الرائع من جماهير المريخ.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... المستحيل ليس مريخيا.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ بروح الابطال يتحدى سيمبا في أقوى نزال.
#التازى في أحضان القبيلة الحمراء... مهرجانات تقدير ووفاء لرجل الإنجاز والعطاء.
#المريخ يؤدي آخر التحضيرات ويؤمن الخيارات.
#مدرب المريخ جاهزون تماما للمباراة.
#سوداكال يفجر ازمة جديدة ويرفض استلام ايصالات العضوية.
#وجدي هندسة : لن نستسلم رغم تضاءل حظوظنا.
#امير كمال خارج الحسابات للمرة الثانية تواليا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: نؤمن بفرصة التأهل ونبحث عن الفوز.
خلال حديثه في المؤتمر الصحفي للجولة





وصف مدرب المريخ – الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” مباراة فريقه أمام “سيبما  التنزاني” بالصعبة وأشار إلى تمسك المريخ بفرصة التأهل إلى الدور القادم  خلال المؤتمر الصحفي للجولة الذي عُقد بفندق “سيرينا” بمدينة “دار السلام”  وقال: ” لدي عشرة أيام مع الفريق، شاهدت اللاعبين يؤدون بقوة وروح قتالية  عالية”.
وأضاف: “لقد أتينا إلى تنزانيا للبحث عن نتيجة إيجابية تساهم في تأهل الفريق للدور القادم”.
فيما تحدث الظهير الأيسر للمريخ “أحمد آدم” الذي كان حاضراً مع المدرب  خلال المؤتمر الصحفي قائلاً: ” لعبنا مباراة في الخرطوم وأدينا بصورة جيدة  أمام سيمبا، ولم نوفق في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وقد أتينا إلى دار السلام ونحن  نبحث عن الفوز ومازلنا نؤمن بحظوظ الفريق في التأهل إلى ربع النهائي”.
ويواجه “المريخ” مضيفه “سيمبا التنزاني” يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء لحساب المرحلة  الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى التي يتصدرها التنزاني برصيد “6” نقاط  فيما للمريخ نقط واحدة في المركز الأخير.
#سبورتاق



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لي كلارك: المريخ في حالة رائعة قبل مواجهة سيمبا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
قال  الإنجليزي لي كلارك المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، إن فريقه جاهز لمواجهة  مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، غدا ضمن الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الأولى بمسابقة  دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وتنطلق المباراة في تمام الساعة الثالثة عصر غد الثلاثاء بتوقيت العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم.

وتابع  كلارك في مؤتمر صحفي: "أنا وفريقي نتطلع لخوض مباراة الغد، ونحن مررنا  بفترة إعداد جيدة منذ أن توليت تدريب الفريق قبل 10 أيام، واللاعبون في  حالة رائع والجميع جاهز لمباراة الغد".



ومن جانبه قال  أحمد آدم بيبو ظهير أيسر فريق المريخ: "نحن جئنا لتنزانيا وتنتظرنا مباراة  مهمة جدا جدا أمام سيمبا، وقد قمنا بعمل جيد في الخرطوم، وينتظرنا تحد  كبير، ولكننا جاهزون نفسيا ومعنويا".

وأضاف: "نتمنى أن نؤدي مباراة  جميلة ترضي طموحاتنا، وتلبي أملنا في التأهل للمرحلة التالية، والتأهل ما  يزال متاحا لنا، وهو تحد آخر لنا، ويجب أن نفوز بهذه المباراة، ونحن قادرون  على تحقيق ذلك إن شاء الله"
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجدي عوض في حوار ل: حظوظ المريخ قائمة في دوري الأبطال ولن نستسلم
مباراة الجولة الثالثة دافعة لنا أمام سيمبا التنزاني في ملعبه
لاعبو المريخ قادرون على التأقلم مع كل الظروف


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




وجدي عوض 
يرى  وجدي عوض، لاعب وسط المريخ، الذي انضم إليه من الخرطوم الوطني هذا الموسم،  أنَّ مباراة سيمبا التنزاني، فاصلة في مشوار الفريق المريخابي ببطولة دوري  أبطال أفريقيا.

وكشف اللاعب في حوار مع ،  عشية مواجهة سيمبا، عن كيفية دخول مباراة الغد، بالإضافة إلى توضيحه كل  الظروف المحيطة باللاعبين، وأسباب تراجع الأداء بدوري الأبطال، بعدما جمع  الفريق نقطة وحيدة من 3 مواجهات بدور المجموعات، وفرص الفريق في الاستمرار  بالبطولة.

وجاء الحوار على النحو التالي:

ما الأسباب التي ساعدتك في حجز موقعك بالتشكيل الأساسي؟

جئت من ناد كبير، يجعلك مؤهلاً للعب في كل الأندية، ولهذا لم أجد صعوبة في اللعب فورًا مع المريخ، والتأقلم بسرعة مع لاعبيه.

كما  أن معظم لاعبي المريخ الحاليين، سبق وزاملتهم بالخرطوم، وفي المنتخبات  للفئات السنية، بالإضافة إلى المساعدة التي تلقيتها من اللاعبين الكبار،  مثل أمير كمال، ورمضان عجب، وبكري المدينة والسماني، وتيري ونمر.

ما تعليقك على انضمام مصطفى كرشوم من الخرطوم للمريخ؟

أولا  أود الترحيب به، وأؤكد أنه سيكون إضافة حقيقية للمريخ، وسيتأقلم بسرعة مع  الجميع ويدخل المنظومة، كما حدث معنا نحن، وسوف تمضي الأمور معه بكل سهولة.

ما سبب تراجع نتائج وأداء المريخ بدوري الأبطال؟

لقد  خسرنا أمام الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي، وقد تكون الغيابات من  العوامل التي قادتنا للخسارة، لكن ليس تمامًا، لأن اللاعبين المتاحين كانوا  قادرين على تغطية أثر الغياب.

السبب الرئيسي أراه في عدم الاستعداد  النفسي والبدني، وكل الأسرة المريخية وجمهور الفريق يدركون الظروف المحيطة  بالفريق، فنحن في النهاية جنود نلبي النداء في ظل الظروف، التي طوعناها  وأعدنا الفريق للمجموعات بعد غياب 3 مواسم.

هل ما يزال الفريق قادر على الاستمرار بدوري الأبطال؟

عقب مباراة سيمبا الماضية، تحدثنا مع بعضنا واتفقنا على الفوز بنقاط مواجهة الغد، لنحافظ على حظوظ الفريق بأي طريقة.

كيف ترى مباراة الغد أمام سيمبا؟

ما  قدمناه أمام سيمبا في المباراة السابقة، دافع لمباراتنا أمامه غدًا، وهي  مباراة مفصلية لنا، وسنسعى لتقديم أفضل ما عندنا فيها، لنخرج بنتيجة  إيجابيه لنحافظ بها على حظوظنا في التأهل.

ما أثر تغيير المدربين السريع على لاعبي المريخ؟

شخصيا  كلاعب أحبذ الاستقرار الفني؛ لان المدرب المستقر، يستطيع أن يتفهم نفسيات  اللاعبين ويخرج منهم أفضل ما عندهم، لكن نحن كلاعبين لا يد لنا في القرارات  الإدارية، ونحن قادرون على التأقلم مع أي مدرب يتولى تدريب الفريق،  فمهمتنا مع مجلس الإدارة والجماهير خدمة النادي.

ما الإضافات التي قدمها لكم المدربون نصر الدين النابي، والإنجليزي كلارك؟

النابي  لم يجد الفرصة الكافية لتقديم كل ما يملك، لكننا تعلمنا منه كيفية مواجهة  الظروف الصعبة ونتأقلم عليها ونتخطاها والخروج بأفضل النتائج، وهو مدرب  لديه أسلوبه ومنهجه الخاص، ويمنحك الشعور بأنك دائما أفضل من الفريق  المنافس كما حدث أمام إنييمبا، وأوتوهو الكونجولي.

أما المدرب الإنجليزي، فواضح أن منهجه هو كرة القدم الحديثة، والنتائج ومستوى الأداء في آخر مباراتين بالدوري، أكدتا على مقدراته.

هل نقول بأن المريخ ودع البطولة بعد حصده نقطة واحدة فقط من 3 مباريات؟

التحدي  هو العنصر الدائم في كرة القدم، حتى على مستوى التدريبات يجب أن يكون  التحدي قائمًا. لن نستسلم، رغم أن حظوظنا قد تضاءلت، لكنها ما تزال قائمة،  وسنسعى لمسح الصورة المهزوزة في مبارياتنا السابقة في المواجهات المقبلة  بداية من مواجهة سيمبا.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ في خطر والهلال مرشّح لتخطي شباب بلوزداد 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الهلال والمريخ في اختبار حاسم بدور المجموعات الإفريقية.
يواجه المريخ السوداني خطر الخروج من مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا، عندما  يحلّ ضيفًا على سيمبا التنزاني، فيما يبدو الهلال مرشّحًا لتخطي عقبة شباب  بلوزداد.



ويلعب  المريخ السوداني في الثالثة من عصر اليوم مباراة صعبة ومعقدة أمام سيمبا  التنزاني ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
ويخوض الأحمر السوداني خطر الخروج المبكر من دور المجموعات بعدما أزم  موقفه في المنافسة بعد خسارته لجولتي الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي  على التوالي.
وفي المقابل، يملك سيمبا التنزاني سبع نقاط في جعبته، منحته صدارة المجموعة الأولى.



وأعاد التعادل السلبي أمام سيمبا التنزاني في المرحلة السابقة بصيص أمل بعدما وضع الفريق نقطة في جعبته.
ويحتاج المريخ لضمان التأهل إلى الدور المقبل من المنافسة الإفريقية  للفوز في جميع مبارياته المتبقية بما فيها جولة اليوم للوصول إلى عشر نقاط.
وفي المقابل، يبحث سيمبا التنزاني عن استعادة التوازن سريعًا والحصول  على نتيحةٍ إيجابية لمسح الصورة المهزوزة وحسم تأهله إلى الدور المقبل من  المنافسة.
ويملك سيمبا التنزاني في جعبته سبع نقاطٍ ضمن المجموعة الأولى من  المنافسة، ويأمل تعزيز صدارته والوصول إلى النقطة العاشرة منعًا لأيّ  حساباتٍ جديدة قد تطرأ بعد وقوعه في فخ التعادل أمام المريخ في لقاء الذهاب  بالخرطوم.
وفي ذات المجموعة، يخوض الأهلي مواجهة صعبة ضد فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في  ضيافة الأخير، ويحتل الفريق المصري المركز الثالث برصيد 4 نقاط بفارق  الأهداف عن فيتا كلوب.
ويسعى الأهلي حامل اللقب لتحقيق الفوز على فيتا كلوب في عقر داره،  لتصحيح مساره وإنعاش فرص تأهله، بعد التعادل مع الفريق الكونغولي بستاد  القاهرة بهدفين لكل منهما.
ويستقبل الهلال السوداني ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية، نظيره شباب  بلوزداد الجزائري، ويحتل الفريق المركز الثاني برصيد نقطتين بفارق الأهداف  عن بلوزداد.
ويخوض الهلال مباراة اليوم تحت إشراف مدربه ريكاردو فورموسينيو، من  أجلّ حصد أول انتصار له بالمجموعة، لكن شباب بلوزداد أيضًا يملك حظوظًا  وفيرة لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في السودان بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي فرانك دوما.
ويرفع مازيمبي الكونغولي شعار الثأر، حين يحل ضيفًا على ماميلودي صن  داونز الجنوب أفريقي الذي يتصدر برصيد 9 نقاط، ويسعى لحصد رابع انتصار على  التوالي للتأهل بشكل رسمي لربع النهائي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
قضية الهلال في كاس

* طالعت خبراً بعنوان (المريخ يسدد رسوم محكمة كاس)، ورد فيه أن رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال بادر بسداد رسوم محكمة التحكيم الرياضي (كاس) بعد أن قبلت المحكمة استئناف النادي ضد قرار لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بخصوص الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.
* حتى تلك الجزئية كان الخبر مقبولاً، لكن ما ورد فيه تالياً جعلنا نلطم الوجه حنقاً وغيظاً، إذ ادعى كاتب الخبر أن المحكمة طالبت النادي بسداد الرسوم، (وبالتالي باتت مشاركة نجوم الفريق الثلاثة لا غبار عليها، وسيقوم النادي بتسليم الاتحاد السوداني صورة من قرار محكمة كاس لوضعها في السيستم)!
* من كتب هذا الخبر المؤسف لا يعرف الفرق بين محكمة كاس التي تقع في مدينة لوزان السويسرية ومدينة كاس التي تقع في غرب السودان.
* عن أي سيستم يتحدث؟
* من المؤسف أن يصدر مثل هذا الخبر المُضلل عن مؤسسة رياضية بعراقة ومكانة وشهرة المريخ.
* المريخ الذي حقق أكبر وأشهر انتصار قانوني في محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية وانتزع بطولة دوري 2018 عنوةً وجرع اتحاد الفساد درساً لا ينسى في القانون وكيفية التمسك بالحقوق.
* المريخ الذي رد بياناً بالعمل على رئيس اتحاد الفساد الذي سخر من شكواه، ووصفها بالعبث الإداري والمالي، ودمغها بأنه مجرد ونسة وهدر للوقت، وادعى أنه عمل مُحكّما في محكمة كاس لمدة سنتين!
* المريخ الذي رد بالكيماوي عن الخبير (أب لبن) الذي بخس الدعوى، وادعى أن النادي الأحمر أخطأ في تقديمها، وأن محكمة كاس لم تفهم مراده منها، وأنه ترجم مستندات القضية في السوق العربي!
* المريخ الذي دخل تاريخ محكمة كاس من أوسع الأبواب، بإيراد قضيته في مجلة كاس (CAS Bulletin) للعام 2020، التي تحمل ملخصاً لأهم وأشهر القضايا التي نظرتها المحكمة.
* ناد بكل تلك القيمة والقدرات والنجاحات، كيف يجوز له أن يصدر خبراً مثيراً للسخرية، يحوي جهلاً فاضحاً بالآلية التي تعمل بها محكمة كاس؟
* ما هي الرسوم التي سددها سوداكال؟
* هل هي رسوم مكتب المحكمة (الابتدائية) البالغة ألف فرنك سويسري، أم مقدم أتعاب التقاضي؟
* متى تقدم المجلس بدعواه التحكيمية لكاس؟
* وما هي الجهة التي تولت متابعتها؟
* إذا كان المكلف بها المصري أحمد عباس فذلك يعني أنها ستروح في خبر كان، لأن المذكور يعمل وكيلاً للاعبين، ولم يرشح عنه امتلاكه سابق خبرات في التعامل مع القضايا المتعلقة بمحكمة كاس.
* علاوةً على ذلك فإن الوكيل المذكور هو بطل قضية بيتر جيمس إسرائيل الشهيرة، عندما تولى إحضار اللاعب (متعدد الأسماء والجنسيات) للهلال في بواكير الألفية الجديدة.
* يذكر المتابعون كيف كشفنا تفاصيل تلك الفضيحة، وأوضحنا أن اللاعب النيجيري انتحل شخصية لاعب كاميروني، ولعب مع نادي القطن الكاميروني باسم (إيزاك قويما)، قبل أن ينفضح أمره ويتم طرده من الكاميرون، ويشرب الهلال المقلب بالتعاقد معه، ويعاقبه الكاف بالحرمان من اللعب في البطولات الإفريقية إلى الأبد.
* وقتها كابر شداد وصرح قائلاً: (تسجيل بيتر جيمس للهلال صحيح ولو لعب بعشرة أسماء وجنسيات)، قبل أن يضطر إلى لحس كلامه بالقرار الصادم الذي أصدره الكاف.
* مطلوب من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن يوضح لجماهيره، هل تقدم بدعوى تحكيمية لمحكمة كاس ضد القرار الصادر من لجنة الاستئناف بالاتحاد السوداني أم لا؟
* إذا فعل ما هي تفاصيل الدعوى؟
* قبل يومين أعلن نادي الهلال على لسان نائب رئيسه الطاهر يونس عن تفاصيل الدعوى التي قدمها لمحكمة كاس، وأورد رقمها، وكشف هوية المحامي البرتغالي الذي يتولاها (اسمه بيدرو مارسيلنهو ويمتلك مكتباً للمحاماة في مدينة بورتو البرتغالية).
* صحيح أن حديث الطاهر حوى جزئية مثيرة للسخرية عندما قال: (الهلال يترقب خطوة حاسمة من محكمة كاس بشأن اللاعبين الثلاثة.. المحكمة طالبت المريخ بالرد خلال عشرة أيام وتعيين مُحكّم والفترة انتهت والمريخ لم يعين المحكم وكاس ستقوم بتعيين المحكم وستلزم المريخ بالدفع.. نترقب رد المحكمة)!
* صدق الطاهر في حديثه عن إهمال مجلس المريخ لتعيين محكم بإهمال قبيح وغير مبرر، لكننا نؤكد له أن المريخ لن يدفع شيئاً إلا إذا خسر القضية بعد أن طلب الهلال اعتباره طرفاً ثانياً فيها مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
* إما عجب والرشيد وبخيت فلن يعودوا إلى الهلال ولو لحس محاميه البرتغالي كوعه، واستعان الطاهر بكل قانونيي العالم.
* لا يوجد أي قانون يلزم اللاعبين الثلاثة بالعودة إلى الهلال، وكل ما سيحصل عليه النادي حال كسبه للدعوى يتمثل في تعويض مالي، بحسب نصوص العقود التي تربطه باللاعبين الثلاثة.
* هناك عدد كبير من الدعاوى المماثلة، سبق للخبير الرياضي المرموق حسن الكوباني استعراضها بمقال قيم في هذه المساحة، وأكد بها أن كاس والفيفا لا يعرضان اللاعبين إلى السخرة، ولا يسمحان لأي جهة بإجبارهم على اللعب لأندية لا يرغبون فيها.
* منها دعوتا التحكيم الاستئنافي المرفوعتان من نادي آيندهوفن الهولندي ضد الفيفا والاتحاد البرتغالي واللاعب البرازيلي ليناردو بومفيم، وقد تضمنت حيثيات قرار المحكمة ما يلي: ترى هيئة المحكمة أن عريضة المستأنف (نادي  ايندهوفن) تتألف من حيث جوهرها في طلب عدم السماح للاعب بمغادرة النادي الهولندي لكي يلعب في ناد آخر حسب اختياره، وعلى العكس تماماً من هذا الطلب، تؤكد هيئة المحكمة من حيث المبدأ على عدم إجبار شخص على البقاء في خدمة صاحب عمل معين، وإذا ما أخل العامل (اللاعب) بعقد العمل عبر انسحاب جائر منه وسابق لأوانه (قبل انقضاء مدته)، فيكون مسئولاً عن الأضرار وعرضة لتلقي جزاءات رياضية (المادة 23 من لائحة الفيفا لأوضاع اللاعبين وانتقالاتهم2001) ولكن بدون إصدار أمر (Injunction) بالبقاء في خدمة صاحب العمل.
* الحكم نفسه صدر في الدعوى التحكيمية المقدمة من اللاعب الليبي طارق التائب ضد نادي غازي عنتاب سبور التركي، وقد ذكرت هيئة المحكمة في الفقرة (30) من حيثيات قرارها ما يلي: على الرغم من أن المستأنف (اللاعب) لم يستند إلى سبب مشروع لينهي العقد قبل أوانه، فانه لا يمكن تأييد قرار غرفة فض المنازعات بالفيفا، حيث خلصت الغرفة حينئذ إلى أن العقد لا يزال سارياً، وبالتالي كان المستأنف (اللاعب طارق التائب) ملزماً باستئناف خدماته فوراً تجاه المدعي عليه (نادي غازي عنتاب سبور).
* تفصح هيئة  المحكمة عن اختلافها مع هذا الرأي، وبدلاً منه، ترى هيئة المحكمة أنه لا يمكن إجبار اللاعب لكي يبقى في خدمة صاحب عمل معين، وإذا أنهى عقد عمله بدون سبب مشروع فسوف لن يكون بمنأى عن احتمال خضوعه للجزاءات الرياضية مع إلزامه بالتعويض عن الأضرار إذا وجدت، ولكن لا يكون ملزماً بأن يبقى مع صاحب العمل أو يقدم خدماته ضد إرادته.
* لن يعود اللاعبون الثلاثة للهلال وسيبقون مع المريخ إذ لجأ الهلال إلى كاس.. أو عرج منها إلى زالنجي.. انتهى البيان.
آخر الحقائق
* يسعى الهلال إلى استعادة اللاعبين الثلاثة ومضاعفة الجزاءات على المريخ بواسطة كاس.
* الاستعادة مستحيلة.
* بمقدور المريخ أن يستغل القضية كي يقلب بها الطاولة على الاتحاد السوداني والهلال بتخفيض مدة إيقاف اللاعبين الثلاثة، إذا أحسن التعامل معها وإدارها بطريقة جيدة.
* تنص اللائحة الدولية على إيقاف اللاعبين الثلاثة لمدة أربعة أشهر.
* النص نفسه وارد في اللائحة المحلية.
* مع ذلك قضت لجنة الاستئناف بإيقاف اللاعبين لمدة خمسة أشهر من تاريخ اعتماد تسجيلهم للمريخ بواسطة لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد السوداني (21 يناير الماضي).
* الصحيح أن العقوبة تسري من بداية الموسم الحالي، وليس من تاريخ اعتمادهم لنادي المريخ.
* بدأ الموسم الحالي في منتصف ديسمبر الماضي.
* لا يوجد أي سند قانوني لإيقاف اللاعبين ابتدءاً من 21 يناير.
* ولا يوجد نص يدعم إيقافهم لمدة خمسة أشهر.
* العقوبة محصورة في أربعة أشهر، تزداد إلى ستة عند تكرار المخالفة.
* لم يسبق للاعبين الثلاثة أن ارتكبوا أي مخالفات مماثلة، ولا يوجد ما يستدعي تشديد العقوبة عليهم.
* يجب على مجلس المريخ أن يمارس شيئاً من الشفافية ويوضح لجماهيره ماذا فعل في الدعوى المقدمة من نادي الهلال.
* هل رفع دعوى موازية لكاس ليطعن بها في القرار الظالم الذي أصدرته لجنة تعاونية ضد اللاعبين الثلاثة؟
* سنوات ضوئية.. تفضل مجلس المريخ عن الشفافية!
*  آخر خبر: لن ينال الهلال مراده باستعادة اللاعبين مهما فعل!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسفر  الإجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني عن إرتداء المريخ للزي   الأصفر وسيمبا للأحمر وقد كشف مراقب المباراة البورندي لإدارة سيمبا التي  أشارت ان المريخ به بعض اللاعبين الموقوفين ان المريخ لا يوجد به لاعب  موقوف، وكانت البعثة الإدارية للمريخ قد أوضحت لمراقب اللقاء Jean Claude  Niyongabo التعامل السئ الذي وجدته من نادي سيمبا، وخلال الإجتماع الفني  كشف مراقب المباراة عن إيقاف نجم دفاع سيمبا باسكال واوا، ومن المنتظر ان  يواجه المريخ في الرابعة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني بملعب  بنجامين ماكيبا حيث يلعب اللقاء بدون حضور جماهيري بحسب مراقب اللقاء الذي  أكد فقط أن الإتحاد الأفريقي سمح فقط بدخول "200" شخص للملعب مع تطبيق جميع  الإحترازات وبرتكول الكاف الخاص بجائحة كورونا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشباب التنزاني يعلن تعاقده مع “فيلود” ويكشف مواعيد وصوله


مدرب المنتخب السوداني

أعلن نادي الشباب التنزاني “يانغا” عن تعاقده مع الفرنسي “هوبير فيلود” لتولي منصب المدير الفني إعتباراً من نهاية الموسم الحالي بتنزانيا.
وكان “الشباب”  قد أعلن رسمياً إقالة مدربه البورندي “سيدريك كازي” وتكليف “جمعة موامبوسي” بقيادة الجهاز الفني حتى نهاية الموسم موعد سريان عقد “فيلود” مع الفريق.
وأكَّد الناطق الرسمي بإسم نادي الشباب التنزاني أنهم وقعوا عقداً يمتد لعامين مع المدرب الفرنسي يبدأ بنهاية الموسم الحالي مشيراً إلى أن المدرب سيصل قبل ذلك التاريخ بكثير ليقف على مستوى الفريق ويبدأ رحلة إعادة البناء وتحديد المراكز التي تحتاج إلى تدعيم.
الجدير بالذكر أن الفرنسي “هولير فيلود” يتولى حالياً تدريب المنتخب الوطني السوداني وكان الإتحاد العام أعلن تجديد تعاقده مؤخراً في مؤتمر صحفي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا بملعب بنجامين ما كيبا




وسط روح حماسية عالية أجرى المريخ مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني في تمام امس الساعة الرابعة عصراً بتوقيت تنزانيا الثالثة بتوقيت السودان بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا الذي سيحتضن مواجهة الفريقين لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدور أبطال أفريقيا، وأشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون على تدريبات بدنية قوية تحت إشراف الثنائي إسلام جمال وتوماس مويير، و إختتم الأحمر تدريبه بتقسيمة بين الأخضر والأحمر شهدت تألق كبير لجميع اللاعبين.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تصريحات || المؤتمر الصحفي لمباراة سيمبا التنزاني













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تصريحات || ديديه غوميز مدرب سيمبا التنزاني 













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيا بنا لنُضيئ سماء دار السلام بنجوم ترسل بيانًا شديد اللهجة لجميع الخصوم، إحترسوا فقد بدأت المعركة  !






#سيمبا_التنزاني × #المريخ



 - الثلاثاء 16 مارس

 - 3:00م الخرطوم

 - ملعب بنجامين مكابا

 - دوري أبطال إفريقيا - مرحلة المجموعات - الجولة الرابعة...






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶فيلود: ملتزم بتعاقدي مع صقور الجديان وهدفنا نهائيات امم افريقيا


اكد الفرنسي هوبير فيلود مدرب المنتخب الوطني الاول انه ملتزم بتعاقده مع صقور الجديان بعد تجديده في الشهر الماضي.

وقال فيلود" كل الاخبار التي تتحدث عن اتفاقي مع نادي الشباب التنزاني غير صحيحة وتركيزي مع فريقي لاستكمال مشوار التاهل الى امم افريقيا عبر مباراتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا".

واضاف" تحضيراتنا تسير بشكل جيد وخلال الفترة المقبلة سينضم للمنتخب لاعبي الهلال والمريخ وهدفنا الوصول الى النهائيات".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لقطات من وصول الرئيس الشرفي لنادي #المريخ معالي الشيخ أحمد طه التازي...





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التازي ينال العضوية وينوي الترشح للرئاسة المريخية.

خبرك: محمد دليل

علم “خبرك” أن المستشار أحمد طه التازي قرّر نيل عضوية نادي المريخ كأولى الملفات التي ينوي إنجازها في زيارته للسودان.

وكان رجل الأعمال “التازي”، الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ، قد وصل للعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم اليوم الاثنين في زيارة عمل أعلن عنها قبل فترة تهدُف للوقوف على البنية التحتية للنادي واكتساب عضويته والاجتماع بقيادات ورموز المريخ.

وتوصّل “خبرك” من مصادر مُقرّبة نية “التازي” خوض غمار الانتخابات القادمة والترشّح لرئاسة نادي المريخ لكنه ينوي إعلان ذلك بشكل رسمي في الوقت المناسب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يجدد وعده بتحفيز اللاعبين دولارياً حال الفوز على سيمبا




جدد رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال وعده للاعبين بتحفيزهم دولارياً حال تحقيق الفوز على نادي سيمبا في اللقاء الذي يجمع الفريقين يوم الثلاثاء بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا، وكان رئيس النادي لدي زيارته لمران الفريق الختامي بالخرطوم قد وعد نجوم المريخ بالتحفيز بالدولار وتقديم مفاجأة كبرى لهم وذلك حال تحقيقهم الفوز على سيمبا التنزاني.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يفجر أزمة جديدة ويرفض استلام إيصالات العضوية 



المركز الاعلامي 
واصل رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال خلق الأزمات، ورفض استلام إيصالات عضوية النادي من رئيس قطاع العضوية على مصطفى أسد على الرغم من قيام المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ بتوريد المبلغ الخاص بالعضوية في حساب نادي المريخ ببنك النيلين فرع العمارات حسب الاتفاق الذي تم بين اتحاد الجماهير وأقطاب النادي بمنزل رئيس المريخ الأسبق محمد الياس محجوب، حيث تم الاتفاق على أن يقوم قطاع العضوية بتوريد المبلغ في حساب النادي، وتسليم إيصالات العضوية للمدير المالي لنادي المريخ عبد الحي العاقب إلا أن الخطوة وجدت الاعتراض من رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال،الذي تنصل عن الاتفاق وطالب بتسليم الإيصالات إلى عضو المجلس الصادق مادبو، وهو ما رفضه المكتب التنفيذي_ جملة وتفصيلا_ حيث عد محمد موسى الكندو_ رئيس المكتب التنفيذي_ أن استلام الإيصالات ومراجعتها من صميم عمل المدير المالي وليس أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، 
واضاف الكندو (حسب قرار المكتب التنفيذي في آخر اجتماع_ قررنا تسليم كل العهد المالية إلى المدير المالي لنادي المريخ عبد الحي العاقب، واتفقنا معه على ذلك إلا اننا فوجئنا باعتذار المدير المالي عن استلام الإيصالات بحجة أن آدم سوداكال طلب منه عدم استلامها)، وأضاف الكندو أن الإيصالات المالية الخاصة بالعضوية مسؤولية المكتب التنفيذي، َوقطاع العضوية، وأنهم يرفضون تسليمها لاي من اعضاء المجلس، مضيفا أن المكتب التنفيذي اتخذ هذا القرار، ولن يتنازل عن ذلك.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي في الخرطوم






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف مشاركة نجوم المريخ صحيحة


أكد الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم صحة مشاركة نجوم المريخ الثلاث رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد وبخيت خمس افريقياً وكان النادي قد أشرك مؤخراً الثنائى رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس امام سيمبا في الجولة الثالثة ومن المنتظر ان تستمر مشاركتهم افريقياً مع النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعادة نظر!
في الشبكـ | حسام حامد



â—‰لن تكون هنالك خيارات عديدة متاحة على طاولة عناصر المريخ ومدربهم  الإنجليزي «لي كلارك» عند مواجهة «سيمبا التنزاني» لحساب المرحلة الرابعة  من مباريات المجموعة الأولى لدوري الأبطال الإفريقي، إذ أن الأحمر ليس لديه  شيئاً يخسره في المنافسة بعد حلوله بمرتبة «أسواء الخاسرين» من بين فرق  المجموعات الأربعة مجتمعة.
â—‰ولابديل أمام اللاعبين سوى النصر في جولة تُعتبر محفوفة بالمخاطر رغماً عن  تجريد الخصم من أجنحته بعد قرار «كاف» بمنع دخول الجماهير، ويُرد الأمر  إلى تأسيس النادي التنزاني خلال السنوات الماضية فريقاً يطمح للمركز الأول  في القارة تشبهاً بمدرسة «الأهلي المصري» الكروية، وعليه فإن المريخ سيلعب  اليوم أخطر جولاته في النسخة الحالية من البطولة؛ وهي جولة يترتب عليها  مستقبل النادي في مختلف الأوجه.
â—‰قياساً بما قدمه الأحمر خلال الموسم الحالي لن نتوقع الأفضل؛ ولكن  استناداً على الخيارات الفنية والجانب البدني والغيابات قد يكون الوضع أفضل  مما هو عليه إبان مواجهتي «الأهلي» و«فيتا كلوب» خلال المرحلة الأولى  والثانية.. ويعود السبب إلى التحسن المشهود في شكل الفريق خلال جولة  «سيمبا» الأخيرة فضلاً عن مباريات الدوري المحلي.
â—‰عناصر الأحمر وعلى الرغم من سوء التحضيّر وكثرة «التحورات الفنية»،  والتحولات الإدارية، والتعريَّة الوظيفية، مطالبون بالدفاع عن حظوظهم في  المنافسة خلال (90) دقيقة قد تعني عودة الفريق إلى المسار في محاولة أخيرة  لملاحقة الفرصة الضيقة للتأهل؛ وعليه لامناص من استخدام مقولة مدرب سيمبا  «الفرنسي غوميز» عند ملاقاة «الأهلي المصري» عندما طالب لاعبيه بالاستمتاع  بالجولة والاستمتاع بكرة القدم أمام حامل اللقب.
â—‰بنهاية جولة المريخ السابقة اتضحت معالم النجاح والفشل، وقد علم المريخاب  مكامن القوة والضعف ومكامن الخلل الإداري والفني،، وبالطبع – اللاعبين لا  يخفى عليهم نقاط الضعف والقوة؛ وبناءً على حداثة «الكرسي الفني» فالمطلوب  من اللاعبين على وجه الخصوص استغلال مكامن القوة، مع ضرورة محاولة التخفيف  من أضرار نقاط الضعف عبر العمل الجماعي مع استلهام روح المريخ وتقمص شخصّية  النصر.
â—‰إعادة النظر تشمل المريخاب -أيضاً- فيما يتعلق بالمشكلة والحل، وأعتقد على  المستوى الشخصي بأن لا فائدة من استمرار محاولة «حل عُقدة تستوجب القطع»  وعليه فإن الوضع الإداري بتعقيداته المعروفة،، بحاجة إلى إعادة تقييِّم  شاملة مع عودة الجميع إلى أصل المشكلة .. لعلاج مايمكن علاجه قبل فوات  الأوان، إذ ان فوز الفريق لا يجب ان يرتبط بضرورة الاستمرار في التصحيح رغم  التشوهات المتوفرة،، وخسارته ليست شرطاً لمناهضة الإدارة نكاية في الخروج  من الأبطال،،، فالديمومة هُنا تعني الإيمان بحجم التأثير والضرر الذي يمكن  أن يخلفه الوضع الإداري الراهن.
فـي الـقـائـم
â—‰بعد مرور عشرة سنوات من قيام أول جمعية عمومية شارك خلالها «العضو  المريخي» خارج إطار «الإستجلاب» لم أعُد مؤمناً على المستوى الشخصي بحتميّة  التغيير بذات المعوّل..!!
â—‰أول جمعية شارك خلالها العضو بدون معرفته بمن يرشح ولمن يُعطي صوته، كانت  في العام “2011” ومنذ ذلك الحين جرت مياه كثيرة تحت جسر التلاعب..!!
â—‰الجمعية العمومية تقوم على أكبر عدد من الأعضاء المستحقين للمشاركة، وفي العادة لن يكتمل النصاب من أول يوم..!!
â—‰خلال اليوم الثاني تقوم الجمعية بشرط حضور نصف الأعضاء + (1) .. من الذين يحق لهم المشاركة في الانتخابات..!!
â—‰وفي هذه المرحلة يتم سحب عضوية الاستجلاب ومنعها من الحضور بناءً على قراءة الأوضاع والمؤشرات الأولية..!!
â—‰في اليوم الأخير تقوم العمومية بإيّ عددٍ كان من الأعضاء..!!
â—‰وهنا تكمن لعُبة وخدعة الاستجلاب وليس لنزاهة أو عدد المشاركين أو «العضوية الحُرة» تأثير ملموس على النتائج..!!
â—‰مالم تكن العضوية ضخمة بضخامة النادي وتأريخه فلن تتغير الأحوال..!!
â—‰بناءً على المعطيات المذكورة؛ أعتقد جازماً ان «ملف العضوية» بتشوهاته  المُصاحبة لم يُعد حلاً صالحاً لتخليص النادي من سوء الأوضاع الإدارية  واستمرار تحكم «أصحاب المال والقرار» في تطوره المستقبلي..!!
â—‰أيِّ حديث عن تحسن الأوضاع عبر الجمعية العمومية في ظل هذه التشوهات يُعد  تفسيراً للماء بالماء مالم يكن مصحوباً بحجة قوية تدحض المكتوب أعلاه..!!
â—‰وعليه فإن تجريب المجرب لن يقود إلى نتائج جديدة، وكون المريخ قد جرب  «حلول الكبار والشورى» وما إلى ذلك فإن الأفضل في رأيي ترك الأمر هذه المرة  لهمّة الشباب وأفكار الجيل الجديد لتدارك مريخ المستقبل..!!
â—‰نحترم كبار المريخ ونسعى دائماً إلى «لملمة الشمل» ونبذ الخلاف..!!
â—‰ولكن فيما يتعلق بالحلول السابقة قد ثبُت ان الحول الآتية من مجلس الشورى  وجلسات شيوخ المريخ ما هي إلاّ حلولاً مؤقتة و«موقوتة» وقد تكون ضمن  المشكلة كون الشيوخ جزءًا لا ينفصل من أزمة النادي..!!
â—‰نكتُب هذا الحديث بعيداً عن تأثيرات فوز أو خسارة أو وتعادل الفريق اليوم،  وسنعود للحديث عنه مجدداً بغض النظر عن تداعيات تأهل المريخ أو مغادرته  البطولة..!!
شـبـك خـارجـي
# أزمة الشباب الدائمة هي الثقة.. والثقة ليست أمراً يورَّث وإنما يُستحق ويكتسبه المرء بالعمل..!!
#سبورتاق.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ vs سيمبا


الثلاثاء 16-3-2021

4:00 عصراً

 ملعب بنجامين ماكيبا

 دوري أبطال أفريقيا "دور المجموعات" الجولة الرابعة

 بي ان سبورت 2

الزعيم

#نادي_الشعب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#إتصالظ هاتفيظ بالبعثةظ قبلظ قليلظ ظ ظ 




_الإجواء باردة جدا في تنزانيا!!!

_حماس منقطع  النظير بين اللاعبين  من أجل  الخروج بنتيجة إيجابيةظ 

__كل اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة في  أتم الجاهزية  وتبقى أختيارات  المدرب هي  الفيصل بعد ذلكظ ظ 

_المباراة  ستقام  بدون جماهير وبحضور "ظ¢ظ ظ "شخص فقطظ 

_ وضح من خلال التمرين الاخير ان الإنجليزي لن يركن للدفاع وإنما  يعمل على مباغتة التنزاني بسلاح الهجوم.

_حمزة  داؤد شارك في  التدريب الأخير واحتمالية مشاركته  في التشكيل الأساسي  كبيرة جدا ظ ظ 

__التدريب الأخير ظهرت  فيه  روح  العزيمة والإصرار  بين اللاعبين وتوني  وماتوكس  تألقا بصورة مذهلة" ظ ظ ظ 

__غياب الجماهير و"باسكال  واو"يمثل أكبر دافع للفوز على سيمباظ 

__التخطيط  للوصول لمرمى  سيمبا  باكرا ظهر من خلال خطط الأنجليزي"  كلارك "..

__من خلال  الأخبار التي وصلتنا أن سيمبا يسعى للفوز من أجل وضع رجل للتأهل للدور القادم .

__الفريق التنزاني  ينظر لمباراة اليوم  بأنها  المباراة المناسبة لتحقيق الإنتصار ويخشى من مفاجأة فيتاكلوب في المباراة  القادمة بأرضهظ ظ 
__إندفاع سيمبا لتحقيق ذلك الإنتصار يفكر "كلارك" للإستفادة منهظ ظ 

__وفي ختام الاتصال تمنى الفوز للمريخ وطلب من جماهير المريخ بالدعاء لتحقيق الإنتصار ظ ظ 

__أخيرا :_ 

الرأي عندي إذا أراد المريخ الانتصار اليوم عليه أن يحقق ذلك في الشوط الأول  ظ 

_قوة سيمبا ليست في جماهيره ولا لاعبيه وإنما في قراءة مدربه "غوميز " وخاصة في الشوط الثاني ظ ظ 

__الهدف  المبكر يربك  حسابات سيمبا ويقرب المريخ من إنتصار يعيده للمنافسة بقوة على إحدى بطاقتي التأهل للدور القادم..

_______معتز الفاضل








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يترقب نتائج “كورونا” ويخشى مفاجأة اللحظات الأخيرة




تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن بعثة المريخ بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام  ما زالت تترقب استلام نتائج فحوصات كورونا التي خضعت لها البعثة منذ يوم  أمس الأول بأحد مستشفيات العاصمة التنزانية.
وعلى الرغم من تبقي ساعات محدودة على إنطلاقة اللقاء، إلا أن المريخ لم  يتسلم حتى اللحظة (العاشرة صباحا) نتائج الفحص حيث تخشى البعثة من مفاجأة  اللحظات الأخيرة. 
خصوصاً وأن سيمبا لديه تجربة سابقة مشابهة أمام “بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي”  في الدور الأول من البطولة حينما تسلم الفريق الزيمبابوي نتائج الفحص قبل  ساعتين فقط من موعد اللقاء ووجد فيها خمس نتائج إيجابية للاعبين أساسيين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التش يطالب بالدعوات للمريخ 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قبل ساعاتٍ من مواجهة المصير.
طالب لاعب المريخ أحمد حامد التش، الجميع بالدعوات لفريق الكرة في مباراته أمام سيمبا التنزاني المقرّرة، الثلاثاء.



وقال التش في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية، الثلاثاء” نمشي وراك، ونبقى معاك عشان نحميك”
وأضاف” بالتوفيق إخواني ومعكم بالدعوات”.
ويحلّ المريخ السوداني في الثالثة من عصر، الثلاثاء، ضيفًا على سيمبا  التنزاني، ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إليكم التفاصيل لمباريات الأندية السودانية اليوم  || بدوري أبطال أفريقيا




الهلال السوداني vs  شباب بلوزداد الجزائري 

إستاد   :::  الجوهرة الزرقاء 

الساعة  :::  3:00 بتوقيت السودان

الساعة   :::  4:00 بتوقيت السعودية

قناة   :::  BEINSPORT 3HD

تعليق  :::  عصام الشوالي 

الجولة  :::  الرابعة لذهاب دور المجموعات

الترتيب قبل المباراة  :::  الهلال ثانياً  - بلوزداد رابعاً

__________-________-_________

كل التوفيق لهلال السودان     دعواتكم للأزرق  . 

_______________________________

سيمبا التنزاني vs  المريخ السوداني 

إستاد      :::  دار السلام 

الساعة   :::  3:00 بتوقيت السودان

الساعة   :::  4:00 بتوقيت السعودية

قناة       :::  BEINSPORT 2HD

تعليق    ::: سوار الدهب 

الجولة  :::  الرابعة لذهاب دور المجموعات

الترتيب قبل المباراة  :::  سيمبا أولاً - المريخ رابعاً

__________-________-_________

كل التوفيق لمريخ السودان     دعواتكم للأحمر  . 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك

الراعي حق السيارة 


*تجوب الواتساب فارهة علي ظهر سحاب
*يقولون 
*هم اليقولون 
*يقولون إنو السيارة حق راعي السيارة 
*وإنو راعي السيارة دش على ها البلد لغرض 
*يقولون إنو راعي السيارة دش ها البلد لأجل سباق الهجن 
*وآخرون يسألون 
*هجن بالها ؟؟؟؟
*ويقولون إنو راعي السيارة ماكو راعي هجن 
*لكنو راعي كورة 
*بس إنها كورة الله ربي وربك أعلم 
*لكن يتفقون بأن راعي السيارة راع 
*يرعى هجن 
*يرعى كورة 
*المهم إنو راعي 
*والراعي واعي 
*واعي جدا 
*لذا علي الرعية أن لا تتعامل بسياسة القطيع 
*من حقها أن تسأل 
*لماذا يرعانا؟؟؟
*سواء بقينا هجن أو مجرد رعية 
*إيه الخير الحا يدش عليه من وراء رعايتنا؟؟؟؟
*ومهما حصل 
*وأيا كانت الرعية المستهدفة 
*راعي السيارة القالوا رسلها ده 
*حا يبتها في الصفوف ولا حا يفولها بالباغة ولا مرسل وراها تنكر حق نفس الراعي؟؟؟؟
*والسؤال 
*البلد دي ما فيها سيارة تناسب حق الراعي يستعملها لما يعاود ربعه؟؟؟؟
*كان تشوفوا ليهو في إكس آر من الطالب بيها النافذون الرافضون للآكسنات
*واااا هملتك يا بلد 
*ويا هوانك يا وطن 
*قلبي معك يا شعب 
*يا شعب 
*بتتذكر السلطان علي دينار؟؟؟
*يا شعب 
*هل تعلم بأنو حي الأمراء العريق هو أول حي للأمراء في العالم 
*يا شعب 
*هل تعرف إنو أحياء أم درمان القديمة كلها مسمية على أمراء 
*الأمير ود نوباوي 
*الأمير أمبدي 
*وهكذا 
*يبقى يا شعب مفروض ما تتخلع 
*لأنو الماشفتو في بيت أبوك بخلعك 
*وإنت في بيت أبوك الشفتو خالع الدايرين يخلعوك ديل ذاتهم 
*يا شعب 
*يا راعي الجمال والعين المليانة 
*خليك راعي وطنك ونفسك وأنديتك 
*سيد نفسك مين أسيادك؟؟؟؟؟
*المهم 
*نلاحظ هجمة منظمة للكورونا 
*ونحن عاملين أضان الحامل طرشه 
*القصة دي ممكن تودينا 
*وممكن زول يقول خليها تودينا 
*من العيشة دي أحسن لينا 
*لو مشينا 
*وبرغم استهتارنا بها ككورونا 
*إلا أننا أخوف ناس إذا كابست 
*أمس مشيت الساعة إطناشر بالليل صيدلية 
*لقيت بتاع الصيدلية 
*راعي الصيدلية 
*واقف بعيد وعامل شخيت 
*الناس متكدسة بره الشريط 
*كأنو الشريط معمول لحماية راعي الصيدلية 
*المهم زحمة واختلاط أنفاس 
*فجأة واحد بلدياتنا تلفونو ضرب 
*بلدياتنا من النوع البتكلم في التلفون صوتو بصلك حتى ولو ما عندو رصيد 
*المهم المكالمة كانت كالآتي 
*بلدياتنا: ألو...الحمد لله 
*لا كويس... ما ظهرت علي أعراض... لا حمى ولا وجع حلق ولا كحة 
*لكن الجماعة كلهم ظهرت عليهم الأعراض وأسي أنا في الصيدلية داير أجيبلهم الدوا 
*طبعا بلدياتنا لما وصل حتت الأعراض أنا كنت قطعت الزلط 
*في لحظة كان المشهد الشخيت وراعي الصيدلية واقف بعيد وباقي روشتات تخضب الأرض 
*أيها الناس 
*كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته 
*ما محتاجين راع بقدر ما محتاجين لثقة في أنفسنا وتصالح معها 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*ننهض كيف يا والينا 
*وما بننتج والإنتاج ما متاح لينا 
*خمسين مليون نحن يا أخينا 
*تسعة وأربعين مليون سماسرة فينا 
*ورونا ننتج منعول أبو سمسرة ملت المجتمع جمجرة 
*مرة يا والينا 
*عرضت عربيتي للبيع في الدلالة 
*جاني سمسار 
*قلت ليهو شغل لي الفرملة عشان أنفسها 
*يشغل يا والينا 
*أقول ليهو دوس 
*يقول لي دايس 
*أنفس الزيت ما يطلع 
*وهكذا 
*قلت أشوف الزول ده دايس وين 
*لقيتو دايس الكلتش 
*قلت ليهو دوس الفي النص 
*قال لي الموديل ده فرملتو جات وسط؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال السمسرة ذاتها مهنة مهمة وضرورية لو قدمت خدماتها كما ينبغي وما كانت ميس لأي عاطل ومحتار ومحتال وعديم شغلة 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدمة قوية تضرب المريخ قبل لقاء “سيمبا” بساعات




أشارت متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن بعثة المريخ قد تسلّمت قبل لحظات من الآن نتائج “فحص كورونا” الذي خضعت له منذ يوم أمس الأول.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن نتائج الفحص أسفرت عن ظهور ثمان  حالات إيجابية لكل من: “رمضان عجب – بخيت خميس – التاج يعقوب – كرنقو –  بكري المدينة – توني وطبنجة، وسيف الدمازين”.
واحتجت بعثة المريخ بشدة على تأخير النتائج وطالبت بإعادة فحص اللاعبين  الثمانية عبر معمل يسلم النتائج فورياً موجهة اتهامات للمضيف بالتآمر على  المريخ والتلاعب بالنتائج.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*8 حالات إصابة بـ”كورونا” في صفوف المريخ




 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
احتجاج في بعثة المريخ على النتائج.
أظهرت الفحوصات الطبية التي أجريت للاعبي المريخ، ظهور 8 حالات إيجابية بفيروس كورونا.



وضمّت  قائمة اللاعبين المصابين بكورونا رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس، التاج يعقوب، عبد  الرحمن كرنقو، بكري المدينة، توني إيدجو، أحمد طبنجة، وسيف الدمازين.
وأفادت معلومات لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ بعثة المريخ السوداني احتّجت على  تأخير النتائج، وطالبت بإعادة فحص اللاعبين الثمانية عبر معمل يسلّم  النتائج فوريًا.
والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على سيمبا التنزاني ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة السيد آدم عبدالله آدم انه



في إطار المصلحة العامة لنادي المريخ وانفاذاً لمخرجات لقاء مبادرة الزعيم محمد الياس  لحل الأزمه التى نتجت عن إجراءات العضوية التي قامت بها جهة غير مفوضة من قبل مجلس الإدارة، ولمعالجة أمر عضوية نادى المريخ من أجل تصحيح أمر مشاركتها في الجمعيات العموميه 
مع تحفظنا على إجراءات العضوية التى تمت من الجانب الآخر فاننا قد قررنا تشكيل لجنة للعضوية برئاسة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر  إضافة للأتية اسمائهم على ان ترفع تقريرها  لإدارة العضوية بالنادي  وذلك وفقاً للنظم واللوائح التي تحكم نادي المريخ  فى فترة لا تتجاوز  إسبوع

1/الصادق صالح جابر 
2/المهندس عدنان محمد عبدالرحمن عبدالله 
3/الناجي حسن عبداللطيف 
4/فتحي عبدالله احمد عبدالله
5/حيدر ابراهيم محمد برتاوي
6/أبوبكر النور داؤد محمد 
7/ابراهيم يوسف قدم مصطفى  
8/عبدالمنعم ادم يوسف ادم
9/بشير عثمان مختار محمد
10/عبد العظيم عِوَض السيد عبد الجبار
11/طارق الحاج
12/محمد إسماعيل
13/ مرتضى الشيخ حسب الرسول
14/ سامي عبدالله
15/ عصام الدين الحاج محمد عالم
16/ الشريف فضل الله
17/ صافي الدين أحمد
18/ عبدالباقي عثمان احمد
19/ حسن صديق
20/ صادق عادل صادق

رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ
آدم عبدالله آدم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رد فعل مثير لـ”إنجليزي المريخ” على نتائج “كورونا”
خلال إجتماعه باللاعبين

تشير متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن المدير الفني الانجليزي للمريخ “لي كلارك” عقد اجتماعاً سريعاً مع لاعبيه فور معرفة البعثة بنتائج فحوصات كورونا وإخطار الطاقم الفني بوجود ثمان حالات إيجابية وسط اللاعبين.

وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن “لي كلارك” تحدث للاعبيه بلهجة قوية وواثقة وعمل على تحفيزهم بقوله: “ما جاء في نتائج الفحوصات لا يعنينا كثيراً، حضرنا إلى هنا بعدد كبير من اللاعبين وثقتنا في كل المجموعة أن أي عناصر تشارك ستكون قادرة على تحقيق الفوز”.

وأضاف: “نتائج الفحوصات تثبت الرعب الذي يسيطر على الفريق التنزاني من اللقاء وهنالك رد فعل خاص بالإدارة لكن ما يلينا ودورنا أن المجموعة التي تشارك يجب أن تثبت لسيمبا أن خوفهم من المريخ كان في محله وأن كرة القدم ونتائجها تحسم في الملعب وأن نثبت لهم أنهم مخطئين حينما ظنوا أن الفوز يحققه أفراد وليس روح وتصميم المجموعة”.

وبحسب مصادر “#سبورتاق”، فإن محاضرة الطاقم الفني لاقت ارتياحا كبيراً وسط اللاعبين الذين تعهدوا بتقديم مباراة تاريخية وأعلن بعض اللاعبين المصابين وأصحاب الجاهزية الناقصة استعدادهم للمشاركة والتضحية من أجل شعار المريخ ومن أجل الرد على الممارسات التي تمت خارج الملعب
*

----------

